# Automatyczne montowanie.

## mentorsct

Witam, chciałem zapytac czy jest możliwosc w Xfce zeby automatycznie montowało cdrom i usb. Kompilowałem juz sobie dbus, hal oraz ivman. Nic to nie daje.

----------

## przemos

Nie wystarczy skompilowac, ale czasami trzeba stworzyc przynajmniej podstawowa konfiguracje. To po pierwsze.

A po drugie: 

```
thunar-volman
```

ps. dlaczego dzial OTW?

----------

## mziab

Poza tym warto mieć xfce-extra/exo skompilowane z USE="hal". A ivmana wywal, bo będzie tylko bruździł.

----------

## mentorsct

Dodałem, usunąłem falge "hal" i nadal mi wywala taki błąd, nie wiem o co biega. Pomóżcie. 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0 to /

 * thunar-volman-0.2.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking thunar-volman-0.2.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * Volume management requires exo with hal support. Enable

 * hal USE flag and re-emerge exo.

 * 

 * ERROR: xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   thunar-volman-0.2.0.ebuild, line   27:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "re-emerge exo with USE hal"

 *  The die message:

 *   re-emerge exo with USE hal

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0:

 * Volume management requires exo with hal support. Enable

 * hal USE flag and re-emerge exo.

 * 

 * ERROR: xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   thunar-volman-0.2.0.ebuild, line   27:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "re-emerge exo with USE hal"

 *  The die message:

 *   re-emerge exo with USE hal

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0/temp/die.env'.
```

----------

## Wojtek_

Najlepiej robic co kaza:

```
re-emerge exo with USE hal
```

Powinno pomoc:).

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

[EDIT] ORT  :Smile: 

----------

## mentorsct

Problem w tym ze jak to wpisuje w konsole to nie ma takiej komendy jak re-emerge. Próbowałem remergowac hal, ale to tez nic nie daje.

----------

## Wojtek_

Sprobuj dodac flage hal do make.conf i potem:

```
emerge exo
```

re-emerge to to samo co 'ponownie emerge'uj'.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## SlashBeast

dodaj poprostu hal do zmiennej USE w make.conf i daj emerge -NuDa world. Potem wystartuj hald'a, on pociągnie za sobą odpalenie dbusa.

----------

## mentorsct

Dobra mersja przebiegła prawidłowo, miałem dodane hal we flagach w make.conf Tylko teraz nie bardzo kumam z tym co napisales "Potem wystartuj hald'a, on pociągnie za sobą odpalenie dbusa" Nie bardzo wiem o co kaman. Co mam wpisywac w konsolke?

Arfrever: Ortografia (s/mergacja/mersja/)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polish OTW to Polish.

mentorsct, hald to jeden z demonów. Jak uruchamiamy demony w Gentoo? Jak sprawiamy, żeby zawsze włączały się podczas startu systemu? Poszukaj w podręczniku...  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

```
rc-update add hald default

 * rc-update: hald already installed in runlevel `default'; skipping
```

```
/etc/init.d/hald restart

 * Stopping Automounter ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ ok ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/hald is already running                   [ !! ]

 * ERROR: hald failed to start

```

----------

## Yatmai

 *mziab wrote:*   

> A ivmana wywal, bo będzie tylko bruździł.

 

Parę dni temu doszedłem do tego samego  :Wink:  Możecie polecić jakiś zamiennik (najlepiej pod kde) ?

----------

## mziab

Yatmai: KDE, Gnome i nawet Xfce mają wbudowaną obsługę HAL. Nie trzeba zewnętrznych programów. W przypadku KDE wystarczy skompilować kdebase-kioslaves z flagą "hal"  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Mówisz o tym idiotycznym okienku które po włożeniu płytki (jak w windowsie) pyta co z nią zrobić ?  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Yatmai: Tak, dokładnie o tym  :Smile:  To jest menedżer woluminów KDE.

----------

